# Is it ok to use a muscle rub like Deep Heat?



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Hi there, I have pulled a muscle between my ribs at the back coughing and sneezing and being so big now it makes it even harder and more painful to yurn around in bed or bend.  I was hoping I could use some deep heat to see if that helps - is there a problem with that?

Thanks

Kirsty


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi hun

Deep Heat rubs vary greatly and are usually made up of many different substances. Most seem to contain either methyl salicylate, menthol, or camphor or a combination of these. None of these are known to be harmful when used on the skin in pregnancy, but research is very limited. Some do contain warnings that they should not be used in pregnancy for this reason. While small amounts used throughout pregnancy are unlikely to be harmful, it would be preferable to find alternative ways of coping with muscular pains and tension during pregnancy. Things to consider would include a regular massage, perhaps with an aromatherapist (if you let the therapist know that you are pregnant, any oils that should not be used in pregnancy can be avoided), a specially designed cushion or beanbag which can be heated and applied to the relevant area, and warm baths. Hope that helps x
Take care x


----------



## Kirsty (Kan1) (May 15, 2008)

Thank you for the advice.

Kirsty


----------

